# About ready to melt down all my LNJ Track.....



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Used both a computer program and good ol' playin' with it as I go and made a pretty nice 4 lane out of LNJ track. All corners are 12-15 or 9-12. When I went to screw it down so the corners would lay flat I ran into a problem that has me stumped. The 12's don't fit inside the 15's . If I line up a simple 1/4 circle with the first 2 pieces square & even the last 2 pieces just won't line up. I'm talking as much as a quarter inch off. And even worse, they aren't "square" either. Instead of straight track attached to them going off at a 90 deg. angle to the staring spot they are MANY, maybe even 10, degrees off. If I force them straight lock clips start popping out. I shot one halfway across the room with a fairly mild tug. I've even used the AFX track repair clips to make sure the pieces are attached as firmly and straight as possible. The reasons I'm using LNJ are I have a TON of it and it's what I used as a kid. I just don't remember having this much trouble with it. Maybe I should hire a kid to put it together for me.

Later The frustrated to the point of IF I don't walk away from it I'm going to break it into TINY LITTLE pieces Rockinator :freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Rock, I just built a 4 lane figure eight using LNJ track, I used 12's & 15's as you and had ran into the same problem the 12's are just a tad big and then your trying to stretch the 15's to get them where they should be. 

What I found is some 12's fit into the 15's better than others, with the figure 8, I wound up swapping out corners and trying other pieces for a better fit, and that helped tremendously. 

One the first build attempt I laid out a circle of 9" curves and built the 12's around it, then when I added the 15's I was almost 3/16" off on one end of connecting to the intersection. 

I know the 4 way intersection I built was all on right angles and equal in length, so I started back tracking on the curves. I did have to file some ends to get the fit I wanted & dont screw anything down until you have it all laid out in place. 

Yes the curves do not lay very flat to start with, and the one screw in the middle will twist / warp the crap out of it if you bind the screw in track or over torque it to the table. I had to sand some curves on the bottom as well to get them to set flat.

I think if I did another figure 8 it would be with Tomy track, as my gaps are OK and the track runs good, its just the gaps are larger than I remembered it having back in the day.

Maybe we did not worry about the gaps as kids and just raced.

I probably did not tell you what you wanted to hear or my methods may not help your situation, but if you decide to get rid of any LNJ track PM me I will give you my address to ship it to. 

Seriously take a step back, let it sit a day or two, maybe some books to hold it down for a day and then tackle the problem again.

Good Luck 

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had gap issues on my old big track too. Rich (NTx) will suggest filling the gaps with black clay. There are other things you can fill it with, but the clay is probably the easiest to apply and clean up down the road. As Boosted said, try mixing the curved sections around, some fit each other better than others. Most L&J is 40-45 years old and most likely has shrunk over time. Odds are you'll have to file straight's ends, turn straights around, etc to get a good fit. Like you, I have to ton of L&J track that is unused. I'll get to use it again one of these days...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Slotcarman the clay you used to fill gaps, did it harden? sounds like a good choice, I have some clay that does not harden that I have used for decorations etc & I know they make it in black as well.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't use it. Rich aka NTxSlots used it on his layout. I think it stayed fairly soft, but stayed put, didn't shrink, and filled the holes rather well. The best part is it's only permanent until you want it gone. It cleans right off the track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't use it. Rich aka NTxSlots used it on his layout. I think it stayed fairly soft, but stayed put, didn't shrink, and filled the holes rather well. The best part is it's only permanent until you want it gone. It cleans right off the track.


True dat. I've had it on my layout for three or four years now.
It can be pulled off today and rolled up into a ball, slightly harder than new.
The dirt and dust affect it more than anything. Clean before taking it back up.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys!
ok, tried some of the suggestions. Most of the 12's all fit the 15's the same. So I changed up some radiuses. Added a 12-9 in the middle of a 15-12 area. This reduced the gap at the end of the curve. I also switched direction using another 15-12 combo and at the end of that curve the track was nearly straight again. So I went through the entire layout and tried to balance left turns 12-15s and right turn 12-15s. Looks much better now and my electrical connectivity is good. One thing that may be part of the issue is the 15 inch curves were made by Model Motoring in 1997. So they are NOT original Aurora. I'm thinking that could be part of my problem. Even the holes that the lock pins drop into had to be "releived" a bit in order for the older lock clips to fit.

Later The remembering all over the joys of Plastic track but in truth I'm having fun....when I'm not ready to burn it all...Rockinator


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Rock,
I had similar problems with "1997 non Aurora" model motoring track. If you use magnet cars you will also notice the down force on these tracks is significantly decreased resulting in high speed spontaneous deslots when placed in continuity with "original MM" curves. I think there is either less iron in the rails or the rail height is lower. The track does work great for non magnet cars though. 
PS I have a bunch of 1997 non Aurora 12 and 15 curves if you are interested


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I noticed the difference you talked about with the magnetic down force. Magnet cars will corner faster on the inside - 12's- then on the 15's. However I'm rally only planning on using at most magnatraction or AW xtraction cars. So it shouldn't be much of a problem

Thanks for the offer on the track. But I have more than I know what to do with now. 

Later The anybody want to buy a truck load of Tyco Nascars Rockinator


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

yes tyco nascars, i like


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

JOBO, PM Sent.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Rockinator, PM sent.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

JoBob, Your PM box says it's full. I posted a pic of the NASCARs on my Facebook page. David Rock, Renton Wa.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to comment on the black clay as a gap filler, IT IS the SHEEIT, I cant believe the results you can easily get with it on filling gaps, I have the process down now and have even filled the sides of the slot area and the cars are even less noisy in the curves now. Oh another bonus is its super cheap, I got a small brick from Hobby lobby for less than $2, and probably wont use 1/8th of the brick. 

So much easier than epoxy and sanding, the only downfall is you will have a different colored thumb and forefinger, for maybe 2-3 good hand scrubbings.

Great tip, Big Thanks to Slotcarman & NTX. 

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's awesome stuff. Wish I invented it.

Any before and after pics?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys;

Is there a brand name on that black clay for gap filling? Unfortunately I don't have a Hobby Lobby up here in Minnesota. I presume I can find it through Amazon or maybe locally if I know what I'm looking for. What can you tell me? 

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Bob,

This is the kind I use...










More on it here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4059370&postcount=15
It's non hardening modeling clay. The kind you don't cook. I got it at Hobby Lobby. 
You can get this or similar at Michael's or some other craft store.
Just tell the ladies you're going to the tool section when you walk in.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Exactly what I used, I will try to get some before & after shots tonight

Great stuff

Boosted


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

So, since it doesn't harden, does it shrink at all? One clay I used as weight in my 1/32 cars shrank and fell out once it hardened up. Also, as it's being used as borders in some situations, does it leave a residue on the tires?

Later The trying to find cars that run smoothly on my LNJ track because all my cars were tuned for routed tracks and boy are they ever different Rockinator


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rock I cant speak on the shrinking part, but as for residue it does not seem to leave a residue on anything, I know on the track after pressing it in place it easily wipes off the top surface with just a paper towel. 

As for cars that run smooth on L & J track, I have found that generally the cars tuned for a routed track are too low for the L & J, raising the front end just a bit has been my best results, but yeah its a different world. 

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a couple close up shots of the gaps before & after filling with a non-hardening clay, I am about 1/2 done filling the gaps now





In the video the far end is filled & the close end of the track is not, you can hear the difference in the car, that is a stock AW magnatraction, nothing done but a slight shoe adjustment. 



Evidently HT does not like the video, you have to click on the pic and it will take you to the video.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a noticable differance .

How come only 1 car,lol

Where's TJ,lol:wave:

Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well unfortunately TJ is sick now, he has the flue, been vomiting all day, cant even keep water down, poor guy, so I am both the driver & camera man. Cant wait to get all gaps filled and minor adjustments done on each lane, its working real well, going to be fun. 

Rick I think you need one of these "bull rings" 

Boosted


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

So far the cars that run well are an old Fray prepped car that I put stock pickups on and oddly some old Tyco Pros with the button pickups. It's truly going to be a vintage car track. 

Later The happy to be playing with my old slow cars again Rockinator


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent; thanks guys! I'll head out later today and get some! We need that on our Tub Track!

Tom




NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> This is the kind I use...
> 
> ...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

SwamiBob, they have it in all colors @ the Hobby Lobby in town, and its my understanding you can mix colors to match & make new colors.

Boosted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> ...I cant believe the results you can easily get with it on filling gaps, I have the process down now and have even filled the sides of the slot area and the cars are even less noisy in the curves now. Oh another bonus is its super cheap, I got a small brick from Hobby lobby for less than $2, and probably wont use 1/8th of the brick.
> 
> Boosted


Boosted,
Am I reading this correctly...you used the clay to fill in the gaps INSIDE the slot? I have been looking for a way to fill in the flared slot openings on Tyco/Mattel track and thought about using the clay but figured it would wear down quickly from the pounding of guide pins (and make a mess in the slot).

If you have done this with success, I would really like to know.

I bought the clay quite a while ago based on Rich's earlier thread. My track has a carpet under it and I don't want to spread the clay on the carpet for borders. I will need to put plastic under the clay to keep it off the carpet.

Joe


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes Joe I mashed it down into the slot to fill the gaps in the slot due to the misfitting curves as well as filling in the top surface. 

The easy way to do the slot was to push it full then use a plastic bondo type spreader to clean up the excess in the slot, on a couple of them I had to fill it in 2x to get it full, After you get the excess clay out of the slot you can wipe it with a dry paper towel to remove any residue on the top surface, really pretty easy to work with. It should work for what your wanting to do, just have the track clean & give it a shot in a couple spots. I have ran several hundred laps, while working the lanes in and it seems to hold up really well so far, have not seen any clay on the guide pins. I roll it in my hands to warm it up, press in place, clean up the excess & I have been letting it air out overnight before I run on it. 

Boosted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Yes Joe I mashed it down into the slot to fill the gaps in the slot due to the misfitting curves as well as filling in the top surface.
> 
> The easy way to do the slot was to push it full then use a plastic bondo type spreader to clean up the excess in the slot, on a couple of them I had to fill it in 2x to get it full, After you get the excess clay out of the slot you can wipe it with a dry paper towel to remove any residue on the top surface, really pretty easy to work with. It should work for what your wanting to do, just have the track clean & give it a shot in a couple spots. I have ran several hundred laps, while working the lanes in and it seems to hold up really well so far, have not seen any clay on the guide pins. I roll it in my hands to warm it up, press in place, clean up the excess & I have been letting it air out overnight before I run on it.
> 
> Boosted


Boosted,
That's great. Okay, I'm going to give it a shot on a set of curves as that is where the worst offenders will be located. I'll try spreading some along the top of the track surface between each lane's rails; for some reason the track surfaces of two adjoining pieces always seem to be "off" in this area even when the rest of the track surface mates up fairly smoothly.

I still may put plastic wrap under the track at the joints because if the clay gets on the carpet I'm sure it would make a mess.

Does the clay you are using get hard or does it stay soft like the clay Rich uses?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

It stays soft, I am using the same clay that Rich used, if you don't find it let me know & I can send you some. Good idea to keep it off the carpet, maybe a piece of tape under the joint?

Boosted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Boosted,
Thanks. I've got clay (not the exact brand, but similar), just never got around to using it for borders. And never tried putting it into the slot - but now I will.
Tape under the joint is a good suggestion.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Well unfortunately TJ is sick now, he has the flue, been vomiting all day, cant even keep water down, poor guy, so I am both the driver & camera man. Cant wait to get all gaps filled and minor adjustments done on each lane, its working real well, going to be fun.
> 
> Rick I think you need one of these "bull rings"
> 
> Boosted


LOL,holy cow,it'll be cheap to feed the kid if he's down and out with the flu.
The fridge hinges will get a chance to finally cool off,.

Sorta took a step backward from slotting this winter Jeff.
Haven't figured it out,but for now slottings on the back burner
If it wasn't for my neighbour and his 2 little ones,my track wouldn't even have any laps this winter.

His little 4 year old girl though is amazing,i've never had one that young,be into slotting as much as she is,lol:wave:
The little gal just blows her older bother away for being a driver,she actually runs at normal volts,and keeps a car on the track.
I've been telling her dad,he should get her into karting,as i think he's got another Danica on his hands,lol.
The other day when they were leaving,she was telling her dad,coming to uncle Ricks place is the best time ever,damn it made me feel good,lol:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Well, it's back in it's boxes. The LNJ Track that is. I just bought a ton of Tomy track from a Hobby Talk regular. I hope it will 1) Fit better together in a 4 lane, 2) Be better electrically, 3) be smoother, 4) go together faster, 5) Make me happy.

Later The I kind of hate myself for giving up on the LNJ but I JUST don't have the time nor patience nor skill to get it right Rockinator


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You forgot one other benefit... You can change up layouts so much easier!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Yep



slotcarman12078 said:


> You forgot one other benefit... You can change up layouts so much easier!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Tomy track arrived today. Wow. what an upgrade! What had taken me a couple days of assembly with the Ol' LNJ Took about an hour with the Tomy. No more issues with the corners not nesting together, having the track popping up in the air in the curves. I had to adjust the layout to fit the table, no problem. I actually gained a foot or two of track length. SWEET!

Later, The I'll post some pics one of these days Rockinator


----------

